# Nest boxes



## Norm2475 (Jul 20, 2009)

I am building my nest boxes and am going with 16 deep and 24 wide and 16 high. I believe that is a good size for my loft and fits about the size I have been reading about in others. 

My question is should I use treated wood or not? I was thinking of using 3/4 treated plywood. Will the chemicals hurt the birds? I would think if it is not treated the poop could soak in and cause problems down the road.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Norm2475 said:


> I am building my nest boxes and am going with 16 deep and 24 wide and 16 high. I believe that is a good size for my loft and fits about the size I have been reading about in others.
> 
> My question is should I use treated wood or not? I was thinking of using 3/4 treated plywood. Will the chemicals hurt the birds? I would think if it is not treated the poop could soak in and cause problems down the road.


use untreated, better safe than sorry when it comes to chemicals, treated is really for exposed wood too, so it would be in a low ventilated area also.


----------



## Norm2475 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes that is a good, thanks


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Untreated is good. Treated has those poisonous substance on it. When a sun hits it, it might produce some toxic gas. ( I am just making this up. LOL!) http://www.naturalhandyman.com/iip/infxtra/infpre.html


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

yes, untreated is the one to go with!


----------



## Kat_O_Nine (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's a thought, as I'm planning my own loft.
Why not use the cardboard produce boxes that normally are thrown away in dumpsters at grocery stores. These have the size, a nice opening that won't allow babies to fall out. Can simply be thrown away when soiled and replaced. I could see these boxes being attached by staplegun to a wood wall for easy installation. And since these produce boxes are for food grade produce, there won't be a worry about inks, chemicals, or other issues as it's already been cleared for containing human consumption grade foods.

I've just not contemplated the substrate to put inside the boxes yet. I was thinking of 'Feline Pine' as it is highly absorbent.


----------



## Kat_O_Nine (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's another idea.

Basic covered cat litter boxes. They would be of a good size, and could be opened for easy cleaning. Though with slick floor, the 'Feline Pine' cat litter which I mentioned previously would be a must for firm footing.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

but very expencive :S i use just normal 3/4in plywood and build them that way


----------



## roman1108 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Treated wood*



Norm2475 said:


> I am building my nest boxes and am going with 16 deep and 24 wide and 16 high. I believe that is a good size for my loft and fits about the size I have been reading about in others.
> 
> My question is should I use treated wood or not? I was thinking of using 3/4 treated plywood. Will the chemicals hurt the birds? I would think if it is not treated the poop could soak in and cause problems down the road.


-----------------------------------------------------------------
Treated wood is a BIG NO NO, it contains poisonious chemicals it also gives off fumes that are poisonius.
This why they tell you not to burn treated wood in your fireplace at home.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

What about just painting them white. I've done that in the past and seemed to work good. Looks good and seals the plywood too.


----------

